# 65" 3d hx929 sony



## calabria (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm planning on buying the above mentioned SONY.Have any of you in the Forum seen this TV Live?


----------



## nem (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes I have side by side with the HX909 and loved both of them. Great tv in my opinion.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the Sony 55" 3d LCD/LED KDL-HX800 and am very happy with it. Sony makes a great display in my opinion.


----------



## calabria (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much.!!!!!


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the 55" HX929, it is fantastic!


----------

